# 12/2 Storm Snowfall Map



## adamti91 (Dec 1, 2007)

From WTEN Albany:







Looks like it will be all snow north of Albany, the Catskills should pick up a few inches of snow although it will be mixed with some sleet and freezing rain before switching over to all snow later into the night.


----------



## KingM (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome map. From that it looks like the upper levels of the major VT resorts might get 18+ inches.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 1, 2007)

I hate everyone that can get out and ski on Tuesday/Wednesday! :evil:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I hate everyone that can get out and ski on Tuesday/Wednesday! :evil:




Call in sick..


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 1, 2007)

jiminy's gonna be happy. hopefully some of that snow will hit ragged and they can open with more than just one top-to-bottom.


----------



## JD (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm off Sunday to Thursday and I love you for having a 9-5 300 miles away.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like Killington may do well from this one.

Better set the alarm for 5am tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Looks like Killington may do well from this one.
> 
> Better set the alarm for 5am tomorrow.



I'm thinking I might be sick tomorrow...


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2007)

This is heavunnnn!  Stowe is reporting 12-14 as of 2pm.  
In Nashua it changed back to moderate snow around noon, it's 3pm now and going strong.

I'm like a little kid


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2007)

Not to sound like Jim Roemer, but there are going to be some 30 inch storm totals by Wednesday morning..in the mountains of northern Vermont..


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2007)

Going to SB for 9am turns......


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Going to SB for 9am turns......




tell 'em not to pack it!


----------



## JD (Dec 3, 2007)

Roemer is awesome, isn't he?


----------

